# What happened to Rev. Camping?



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Nomad (May 23, 2011)

Too bad it didn't happen that way


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2011)

Nah... he's trying to find new batteries for his slide rule.


----------

